# OBE for Fifth Business Director



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2017)

Joan Ingram has been awarded an OBE in the New Year’s Honours List of 2018, for her services in the field of healthcare.

Founding director of The Fifth Business and former television journalist, Joan has undertaken voluntary lobbying work over many years in the health service, to help improve patient access and outcomes.

http://www.fifthbusiness.com/en/html/blog/post/?a=169087930242


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 31, 2017)

What happened to the previous four businesses then?


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Dec 31, 2017)

O.B.E. Isn’t that one behind the ear if you’ve been naughty in certain business. 
Like what will we call mother Theresa after all this p.c. Nonsense.


----------

